# B1/2 Recaro Seat Mount Fabbing from Stock



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

So, upgrading to Recaro seating (or any aftermarket seating for that matter) isn't as easy as it is for more common vehicles, primarily because seat mounts aren't made for our chassis cars. 

In my last B1 project, I modified an A2 VW Recaro seat base to fit in the B1 tracks - simple to do with a bit of cutting and welding. 

This time, I don't have any factory VW bases laying around to use, so I decided to go another route. I was donated some mildly modded/damaged seats from a Dasher, modded to fit into a Caddy (Thanks Dave). My plan is to modify these factory B1 seat bases to use as mounts for Recaros. 

I removed the seat backs from the bases to start disassembly. 










Then, to remove the upholstery, I clipped the metal wire that holds the fabric at the bottom, and peeled the upholstery and foam pad off. There's some pins in the front, and a couple sharp tabs bent over on the sides. 





























Once the upholstery and foam are removed, you can start striping the seat pan down to the basic frame. This requires cutting off the thick-wire fabric supports (2 of them) and cutting/grinding off the welds that hold the sheetmetal pan to the round-tub frame. There are a lot of little welds, be sure to get them all and the pan comes off easily. 



















Picture showing one wire fabric support still on and one removed: 



















Now - I can fix the rear track mounts, put it in the car and see if the height is close to start with and what will need to be done to weld some simple strap brackets to mount a couple Recaros into the Fox Wagon!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

this thread is Southcross approved :thumbup:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Well, finished throwing together the passenger side seat mount. Basically, stripped the factory one, notched it for some angle steel brackets to bolt the Recaro to, and presto. It ain't show-worthy, but no one will really see it. And, it slides front to rear just like a factory seat. 

Here's a pic with the tabs tack welded to double check seating position in the car:



















Here's after final welding and some paint. 












Now - to do the drivers side, with the height adj mechanism kinda in the way....


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Well I FINALLY got around to installing the drivers side! 

Exactly the same process as the passenger, except there was the height-adjustable tilt mechanism on the rear of the seat base. No problem, just had to work around it when slotting the main tube to be able to weld in the angle brackets.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks good! :beer:


----------



## tochtli83 (Nov 15, 2005)

I just JIMP. Those seats are dead sexy.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Love those seats. What vehicle are they from, year and model?

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

They are aftermarket Recaro from the late 70's, early 80's - LS model as near as I can tell. These came out of a 1980 Porsche 911 SC. Not perfect condition, but they match the color and character of the Fox perfectly.


----------

